# This is Masters week



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

How are we feeling about the tournament this year? Excited? I'll be watching some but I'm playing sunday so I will miss some.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

We joke that the Masters is Holy Week in our home. I wear green all week and I get pimento cheese spread for sandwiches. Right now, my t-shirt is green, from Linksoul and says "Make Par, Not War"... Last year, just to see if anyone noticed, I made curried chicken for Sunday night dinner. I used a Jamaican curry that is sort of green. (One person noticed)









It's a good week to be sedentary. I'm wearing a sensor from my endocrinologist and I get it off Thursday evening. It's something that checks my blood sugar every 5 seconds so they can design a new course of treatment for my diabetes. While I'm doing other things around the house, the Golf Channel is on all day long.

We have a meeting at our synagogue that we have to go to Wednesday night. I teased some of the people who organized it that they must not want my vote on the issues to be discussed or they would have held this meeting next week. Apparently I wasn't the only one who expressed similar feelings. 

It's my favorite tournament of the year and my wife is really good about letting me see every bit of it without coming up with some reason to leave the house before play is over any given day.

OH - I will also pull out my Augusta National coffee mug to use for the 4 days of the tournament.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Spike - Lets hear what you love about the Masters!

Dennis - Totally awesome! Masters fan for life brutha!!! 

I grew up watching only the Masters as a kid at my Papa's house. He had a putting setup in the living room and we watched the Masters and putted during commercials. Great memories!

I watch what I can get away with at work and watch all weekend long. Usually DVR it cause some are worth watching over again! Usually its nice here and I would watch at work an then go to the chipping area at lunch and you knew it was golfing season here in Mass. 

It snowed Sun and Mon here... what a mess. Ya it will melt but it takes too long! I wanna play golf!!!

Oh yea, I love the Masters in case you didn't get that from the post!!!


----------

